# headliner



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

My headliner has been falling down with some of that great insulation if thats what it is any type of glue or anything to keep the headliner from coming down?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If you can get glue behind it, you can use a spray glue 3M makes.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Alright, I just tried to find my receipt and can't. Anyways, it's made by 3M (as mentioned) and is called something like Super Glue Adhesive Spray. One downside...costs about 12 bucks a can! But damn does it work. Go to Pepboys and get one of their little headliner kits, another downside is you have to cut out all the moldings and illumination head lamp light yourself (no big deal). Because believe me, once you take off your old headliner...it shuoldn't be re-usable. BTW...an exacto knife works better if you cut the headliner yourself. Since it's flexible, it makes things a lot easier with the exacto knife. It kind of smells for like a week or two, but if you leave your windows cracked it'll go away faster. Mine stunk but it went away.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

3M Super 77 is what we have in the spray booth here at work. Make sure you have all your doors wide open if you decide to use this stuff. If not it'll kill ya.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

I found the spray headliner adhesive at Walmart. (Hey, if they don't have it at Walmart you don't need it! LOL)
But it doesn't seem to last. Mine keeps falling down. What's up with this kit at Pepboys? What is it exactly?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

oglesa - If yours keeps falling, then I don't know if you are using the right 3M spray. I've had mine up ALL summer, and with this heat it should've melted or at least gotten a little liquidy and it's still holding strong. The kit at PepBoys is just like a piece of fabric/material of your color of choice (Light Grey, Dark Grey, Brown, etc.). It's just a big piece of fabric that I want to say it's about 6x6 if not bigger. It's of good size, I'll put it that way, definately will fit. It just comes in one big piece and you have to cut out your domelight and all that, it's actually really simple if you have or haven't done it before. You don't have to read the instructions (what guys do??), but after doing it wrong and having to go get another set, we read the instructions after all! Just check it out, it should be around where the floor mats and all that stuff is. Hope that helped and you can find it.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Go to the dealer and buy a new headliner. They are not more than $150 bucks and you can put it in yourself. Just be careful, it bends easily. The best way to put it in is to put the driver seat all the way forward and put the passenger seat all the way back and bring it out and in from the passenger side. I recommend, do it right the first time. My 2 cents.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

borngear - does that come with the cardboard layout and all? I'd still recommend doing it with the Pepboys kit and the 3M Super Glue Spray. Why would you spend 150 bucks on a headliner?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

cause watching it flap in the wind from your rear view mirror sucks ass!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

*Upchuck...*

Zexel was simply replying, asking BORNGEARHEAD why he would rather go to the dealer and spend $150 on a new headliner, instead of going to Pepboys and spending a lot less...


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

beezer - thank you!

upchuck - I know it sucks that's another reason I replied with my post. I had it flapping all over the place, and I still have to get new sun visors...damn!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The replacement headliner is the whole complete thing. Cardboard backing and all. It comes in a pretty big box as you can imagine. I have figured out it is better to do things right the first time than to do it have assed and be pissed off. I have tried fixing headliners in the past and either the adhesive you use doesn't work so well or it only fixes it for a while. I guess my car is more than just transportation to me and whatever she needs she gets. That's real love.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

So how difficult is it to remove the headliner cardboard in the first place? 

What holds it there? 

I assume you will need to remove the pillar covers. Yes? Do those just snap in place or is there a secret place to pry?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

borngearhead - I have real love for mine too, but my wallet doesn't agree  . So I put my hard work into her, that's how she knows I love her dearly.

Rual...let me see if I can name all of it. 

Rear View Mirror, Pillars, "Oh Shit Bars", domelight, rear window pillar covers, aaaaand I know there's one more but can't remember it. It's not that hard to remove, the hardest part is removing the material and then getting a brush and brushing that clean, and then cutting out all of the material to fit on the cardboard. The easiest part is getting it in and out. I'm sure you could go to the dealer and buy a whole new headliner assembly already assembled and throw it in there, but what's the fun in that?!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

A replacement headliner kit from the $tealership is like $176 for a sunroof equipped headliner. That's pretty cheap considering having it redone would cost you around $120. I'm going to try and redo mine simply because I want to do it in black along with the visors which need to be redone anyways, to match the rest of the SE-R interior. Paint the A pilars, rearview mirror bracket, shit handles, dome light and sunroof switch bezel. But before I do I'm going to make sure paint will stick to the shit handles, they're very rubbery. I don't have a Pepboys anywhere near me but you can get that material from various places I believe. If the paint doesn't stick to the shit handles, I'm likely to leave it grey and just buy the kit from the $tealership.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*try eastwood company*

I replaced my headliner for a total of about $60. I pulled off the old liner and used a hand brush to take off the foam. www.eastwoodco.com sells replacement headliner made of the same material as my 94. I bought just one can of 3m heavy duty glue spray. It needs to be strongest you can get because one day in hot sun will ruin any other glue. I sprayed on one section at time, working from the front to back. I didn't stretch the fabric either because it will just spring back. I let it dry for one day and then cut the holes for the dome light, screws for the visors, etc. I also opted to buy a heat barrier/sound deadener and put that in between the roof and cardboard headliner. Hope this all helps and good luck.


----------

